# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

Fishing is pretty much off the charts here on Lake Calcasieu in Southwest Louisiana. Live bait and soft plastics have been killer baits almost every day. Here are catches from today and you can see the last few days by clicking here.https://hackberryrodandgun.com/photo-gallery/nggallery/photos/may-2020-photos


----------

